# Critter Nation Add On Unit?



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Would the Critter Nation Add On Unit be okay to use by itself? I can't use the single unit because it has a stand (unless it can be used without the stand...).

Also, would that be an okay cage for three females or two males? My girls are currently in a Martin's r-680 and my boys are in a All Living Things Luxury Rat Home (which I am slowly beginning to hate...). So I was planning on moving the girls into the critter nation and the boys into the Martin's, but maybe it would be better the other way around? Also, would I need to add shelves or anything to the Critter Nation? It only has two levels and I think my girls would appreciate more. For that reason, I am considering putting the boys in the Critter Nation since they don't really seem to need as many shelves as the girls... Also, the girls really love their current cage, so I'm not sure I want to change it.

I'm so confused and torn...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Why can't you have the stand? It isn't a huge stand its just the legs with wheels and a shelf below the cage. The shelf is really useful. I use it to store all of my pets' food, treats, hay etc. 

The critternation add-on unit and the critternation without the stand is the same thing. I'm not sure it would be able to stand on its own.. it might, but it might also cause it to damage your floor/carpet since the pegs are supposed to connect to the rest of the cage.

I'd suggest getting a critternation for the girls and moving the boys to the girls old cage. The critternation is big, which is good for girls since they like to run and play more. Yes, it has two shelves, but you can add hammocks, tunnels, and cubes for them to run through.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I have to put the cage on a table to keep it out of reach of my dog. The stand isn't tall enough to keep my demon pooch (who is a rat terrier wanna-be, even though she's a tiny poodle) away from the ratties.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

A critternation is an iron cage. I don't know of a dog alive that could get through that... Not even my father's boxer who chews through all of the car parts my dad orders.

I don't think it would sit very well on a table. It probably won't be sturdy and the feet might mess up the table since they're made to connect to the rest of the cage.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not afraid of her getting _in _the cage... The breeder I got Gus Gus and Bartok from said that a rat someone got from her got it's leg bitten off because the cage was too close to the ground and the rat stuck it's paw out and... Well... yeah. Plus, I need the cage to be higher up, not just because of the dog, but also I can't be constantly bending over like that and even with the stand it would be too short for me. Also, I don't have floor space for a cage with a stand. It has to be on a table.

Eh, it was a nice idea... Maybe I'll just get another Martin's cage... or stick with what I have. The boys' cage isn't horrible, but cleaning day is a nightmare.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

You can custom order a martin cage to have a pull out pan, a lot of people do it (They won't put cage wire over it, but make it clear just in case). I think that would be a better idea then the critter nation if you need it high off the ground.

Yeah I've heard stories like that. Well actually with my it's the other way around. My cat Streaker for some reason thinks its a good idea to Walk on the cage and then she gets her feet bitten.


----------

